# Cell phone  case with tether for a klutz



## billski (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a non-iphone.   I want to tether my phone to my jacket, so when I take it out I don't drop it.  I'm thinking of getting some sort of ruggedized case and attach a tether to it.  I only need it when I'm skiing or hiking.  My phone has no way to physically connect anything to it, so I figure I need a case.  

I'm thinking of getting one of those cases made of fabric, drilling a hole in the case and attach a tether.  
I don't case if it's not a perfect fit or if I have to hack up the case a little.
What options do you think I have?  
thanks


----------



## dmw (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm hoping to do something similar with a Lifeproof iPhone case. Considering something crude like duct tape or gorilla glue to attach a key ring or something.


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2014)

I found something on ebay I'm going to give a try.  It's a "wallet" which holds the phone on one side (with requisite holes) and has a cover that can contain my money, CC and ID.  It has a hole on it, so I'm going to use one of many retractable lines I have collected over the years.  Not perfect, but one less thing to lose.  I'm getting tired of not keeping my money and phone together.


----------



## bluebird (Dec 20, 2014)

I've always used a small waterproof pouch that was originally designed for kayaking and water sports.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2014)

I once lost my keys at killington during a hard fall. Was a terrible feeling to get to the car, stick my hand in my pocket and have them not be there.

A small feature I look for now with jackets is a small clip to attach my key ring to, does your jacket have that?


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I once lost my keys at killington during a hard fall. Was a terrible feeling to get to the car, stick my hand in my pocket and have them not be there.
> 
> A small feature I look for now with jackets is a small clip to attach my key ring to, does your jacket have that?



I have a small zippered pocket on the inside of my jacket I try to remember to put my keys in. I once found someone's keys in the middle of a trail at Hunter. Planet Fitness NYC card, VW, Thule rack key, it was early season, I think I could've found the car in the parking lot. I turned them in to lost and found. I hope they had the sense to check there. If they did, it was their lucky day, what are the odds of someone finding their keys on the slope? They could easily been covered with snow, I just happened to look down at the right time to notice them.

My SHO had a keypad on the door, I would leave my keys in the glove box, that was nice. It was good for leaving the car running unattended too, now I have to rely on the fact if someone wants to steal my car if I decide to leave it running, to duck into a convenience story, or what not, they better know how to drive stick, a rarer, and rarer skill. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KD7000 (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sure most Otterbox heavy duty cases can take a lanyard.


----------



## teleo (Dec 21, 2014)

I have an otterbox case that I use only for skiing with a Snowlizard tek tab permanently attached.   The glue on tek tab hasn't failed me yet. Of course now it probably will:O


----------

